# Hi from Germany!



## Avenzio (Apr 3, 2008)

A big hello from Germany ( Ein großes Hallo aus Deutschland)
first I hope that you will understand my english.
I´ve been learning it for 4 years now. I don´t know if its good enough to understand. But I will try.
I promise :wink: 
Maybe you could helb me a bit?

Now I will try to introduce myself (in english :wink: )

My name is Anika. I´m 16 years old and I´m riding since 14 years. My mum also had a horse.
I have my own horse (called Avenzio :wink: ).
He is a 1,63 meter tall, dark brown coloured, 8 year old neutered Stallion( I don´t know the word).
His breed is called Hannoveraner.
Mostly I´m doing dressage (this sounds wrong)
But now he has an volation at a tendon.
so I can´t ride him a half year.  
here is a picture of him (I hope that I´ve done this right)










I hope that my english will get better soon.

Anika


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME! your english is just fine and your horse is gorgeous! For the neutering, the word is "gelded". 

HAVE FUN CHATTING!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

neutered horses = gelding 
dark brown coloured = bay 

welcome to the forum. you are the second person from germany to join in the last few days. and your english is fine dont worry about it 

hope you enjoy it here


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome!  You have a beautiful horse!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## HeartsExtraSkip (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey, I'm new too!! You're horse is beutiful! I hope he gets better for you. You're english is great by the way! 
I don't do dressage byself, by I have a good friend who does. Its really beutiful to watch!


----------

